
Show HN: nubbl – find fellow gamers and game devs - lemmings19
https://nubbl.com/
======
lemmings19
I wanted a way to find people to work on game projects with. Ideally, people
who shared the same interests in games. So I made a site to find both.

It's my first solo project and I've learned a whole lot along the way. Now I
get to launch it and learn a whole lot more! :X

